# Is biking even an option for me?



## Bigandtall (Sep 20, 2016)

New guy here, sorry for posting what so many have before.

To start out I'm 6'7'' and probably 330-340, well last year I went from about 360 down to 280 while gaining a decent amount of muscle. Do to life, and bad choices I am getting back up there. I have somewhat bad knees and I used to walk/jog 3-9miles a day while losing weight, but it killed my joints. 

I've been looking at bikes lately, and I know I need an XL frame, but will any hard tails take my weight? everyone I talk to has a different opinion on the matter.

here's what I know so far:
- Need an XL frame
- Need larger axles
- larger head tube
- large disks
- 26-27.5+ tires(wide is good)
- as many spokes as I can get with a larger diameter
- hydraulic brakes
- chromo frame is best
- good platform pedals

So mostly I will be riding fire roads and single track trails that are hard packed clay, gravel, some mud, and deep(ish) sand that are fairly smooth, with roots 10-12'' drops in places.

Is front suspension even an option to me or am I too heavy? My whole goal here is to try and find a new hobby that'll keep me in shape.

Now a real challenge, what can I get and not spend a ton on? I could probably(big maybe) swing $1000.00 with some saving, but I would like to stay under if possible. I'm not scared of used bikes that have been taken care of.

Is this a pipe dream, or could I actually do this? I've been told to buy a cheap bike and ride it till it breaks and warranty it, but I've ridden a few and they all feel like they could fall apart with any use, or the tires look like they may give out(skinny 26'').

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Find an xl steel hardtail. Check out things like the surly Krampus which can take pretty much any rear axle all the way up to boost. Pair it with a steel fork and some strong wheels, you'll be fine. I was 300lbs and my Shimano Saint cranks have been an absolute beaut. Paired with some DMR v12 pedals. A set of slx breaks with 180-200 front and rear rotors will stop you fine. I would start on a rigid fork and loose some lbs and then move to a sus fork. That's what I did. In my opinion you can ride anything on a rigid bike that you can on a front sus bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigandtall (Sep 20, 2016)

I was told a Haro Subvert 27.five ht3 may be a good bike, the local shop can get it and warranty the frame for me.

But,
I'm just a little worried about getting a bike, and constantly breaking parts do to not knowing what to look for and my size. I know literally nothing about bikes and bike parts as far as what to look for really.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

At 6'7" I think the 20.5 frame may be a tad small. I'm 6'3 and I'm between a 20 and 21 inch frame depending on the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Just get a bike asap, before it's too late. You'll be fine. I was 260 in my early 30's and smashing things and never broke a bike beyond repair.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

You should be good with something steel and rigid. I'd go with a rigid fatbike myself (I did, love the thing, tough as hell, no issues after beating it to death for 3 years).


----------



## Razor Hoof (Nov 4, 2015)

Take a look at Surly's lineup. They will likely have something for you. They're pretty good value too.

http://surlybikes.com/bikes


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

At 6'7" a XXL would most likely fit you better than a XL. I am 6'3" and am quite happy on my XXL.

I think how strong your frame and wheels need to be will depend on how radical your riding style is. I have some 150lb friends that stress their bikes *MUCH* more than I do at 230lbs.

Find a good solid used bike that fits you well and hold off on the 4' drops until you shed a few pounds. I think you would be fine on an aluminum hardtail if you don't get too aggressive on the trail.

I am sure a fat bike would be a lot of fun but I don't think you are going to find any used ones in the $1K price range.


----------



## Bigandtall (Sep 20, 2016)

MichaelInOr said:


> At 6'7" a XXL would most likely fit you better than a XL. I am 6'3" and am quite happy on my XXL.
> 
> I think how strong your frame and wheels need to be will depend on how radical your riding style is. I have some 150lb friends that stress their bikes *MUCH* more than I do at 230lbs.
> 
> ...


The stand over is right with a XL if that makes a difference. I have a long torso and wear a 34length pants. This would be easier if shops carried XXL bikes around here it's bad enough to sit on an XL haha


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

- Need an XL frame - That or XXL
- Need larger axles - No, but would be nice
- larger head tube - No
- large disks - No, 'normal' disc brakes would be fine
- 26-27.5+ tires(wide is good) - Normal wide would be fine, + not essential, 29er would be fine
- as many spokes as I can get with a larger diameter - 32 spokes well made is fine
- hydraulic brakes - Preferable, yes
- chromo frame is best - No it isn't. Aluminum is just as good
- good platform pedals - Most any will do


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I think a fat bike makes sense. Big, lower pressure tires would take the weight well, I'd guess. There are lot's of those in your price range....I see you have 27.5+ listed. That might be the best place to start.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

The bigger XL/XXL frames will fit - you might be running 90mm stems on some, but you'll be fine.
[ETA] - Pay attention to the Reach value on the geometry chart - that's what actually tells you how long the bike is, and really determines how you'd fit standing as well as seated

Axles will be fine, head tube will be fine - the only thing you'll have to pay attention will be the disc brakes (basically, don't run 160mm rotors with really lame ones if you're going to go fast downhill - 180mm rotors with Deore hydro brakes is plenty though).

Basically, you're on the hook for a wheel build that is proper (32h or 32/36h, properly tensioned, and with 450g or heavier rims), your foot size would dictate not using small platform pedals, and the size it you'll need a long bike, and will prefer some wider handlebars.

I'd be shooting for a rigid steel bike, and just start putting miles on it. Spend a little bit on brakes and tires (deore hydro are fine and cheap, you'll want some good tires).

I say start putting miles onto it because the best thing for your knees right now is low-impact cardio of any kind. Biking and swimming are the best options, so find out how to make it fun and just keep at it.

Unfortunately, you might be in the mail-order-bride just for sizing, but that wouldn't prevent you from test-riding some stuff to at least see how certain key components work (brakes, tires).


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with the comments that you need an XXL, not an XL. I'm 6'8" and while I do ride an XL frame, an XXL would be better for most people my size. I disagree with the suggestion of a steel frame, however. I'm a bit lighter than you, at 270 and I've found steel frames to be much too flexible and as a result, the handling suffers. Unless you can swing for a custom frame, stay away from steel and get an alloy frame, instead. A fat bike may be a good option for you; they're pretty forgiving to ride and a ton of fun. The extra work that they require will pay off in big dividends for you, making you stronger and hopefully lighter in the process. I all but destroyed my knees working 6 years ago, tearing my menisci so badly that effectively, the may as well not be there. Thanks to cycling, I'm able to walk without trouble, but if I abstain from riding for more than a week to 10 days, the pain in my knees comes back, so I'm stuck with cycling for the rest of my life. That's not a terrible sentence, though. Good luck and get riding!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> I agree with the comments that you need an XXL, not an XL. I'm 6'8" and while I do ride an XL frame, an XXL would be better for most people my size. I disagree with the suggestion of a steel frame, however. I'm a bit lighter than you, at 270 and I've found steel frames to be much too flexible and as a result, the handling suffers. Unless you can swing for a custom frame, stay away from steel and get an alloy frame, instead. A fat bike may be a good option for you; they're pretty forgiving to ride and a ton of fun. The extra work that they require will pay off in big dividends for you, making you stronger and hopefully lighter in the process. I all but destroyed my knees working 6 years ago, tearing my menisci so badly that effectively, the may as well not be there. Thanks to cycling, I'm able to walk without trouble, but if I abstain from riding for more than a week to 10 days, the pain in my knees comes back, so I'm stuck with cycling for the rest of my life. That's not a terrible sentence, though. Good luck and get riding!


 Have you ridden a Surly? I have 3 of them and would recommend them. Skinny guy here @ 6'4" and 240 lbs. Looked at used for the OP. Krampus or Karate Monkey, both 29ers. Also one the Surly Fatbikes, like the moonlander should be fine. I would not call the Surlys flexible.


----------



## Bigandtall (Sep 20, 2016)

hmm, maybe I need to just look at used stuff do to what I want to spend, I know the fat bikes may be good for me but I am really having trouble wrapping my head around the idea of riding something so goofy looking(no offense to FB riders out there). I think the plus bikes may be a good middle ground for me though.

The trails I'll mostly be riding have 70% hard pack and the rest is sand(mixed loose/semi hard) 

I found a xxl KHS BNT online I like however, now just to save up and decide.

Seems like stuff happens at the worst times I start looking for a bike and now I've hardly worked the last 2 weeks haha


----------



## DarthBobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Bigandtall said:


> New guy here, sorry for posting what so many have before.
> 
> To start out I'm 6'7'' and probably 330-340, well last year I went from about 360 down to 280 while gaining a decent amount of muscle. Do to life, and bad choices I am getting back up there. I have somewhat bad knees and I used to walk/jog 3-9miles a day while losing weight, but it killed my joints.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with everything here. You probably need an XXL if available. Surly Krampus is an excellent bike as is a fat bike. 
I'm 6'5" and ride an XL 9Zero7 fatbike. I worked for a guy who was 6'7" and he rode XL 907's and had an XXL Ventana fat bike. 
If you were to buy a frame and build up a fat bike with Hope Pro4 hubs and Other Brother Darryl rims and use 4.8" tires, I think it would live fine. My newer 907 frame has thru axles. Should be good for you as well. I never had issues with my 190mm QR bike but the thru axle bike feels slightly better. 
You can also build up 29+ wheels for a fat bike. Same wheels as on a Surly Krampus.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

leeboh said:


> Have you ridden a Surly? I have 3 of them and would recommend them. Skinny guy here @ 6'4" and 240 lbs. Looked at used for the OP. Krampus or Karate Monkey, both 29ers. Also one the Surly Fatbikes, like the moonlander should be fine. I would not call the Surlys flexible.


I had a Pugsley 3 years ago. it was the most flexible pile I've ever ridden. within 6 months of owning it, I cracked the frame, bent the fork and the inside of the seat and chain stays were rubbed clean through the powder coat to the bare metal from the tires rubbing on them because they flexed so badly. I realize that Surly fanbois worship everything they make and I'm committing heresy & blasphemy for saying this, but for me, it was hands down, one of the worst bikes I've owned and one of the lousiest values per dollar. I'll never buy another Surly again, nor would I recommend them to anyone who would actually ride one. They're strictly for effete beardos to pose on outside the local dive that has $1 cans of PBR on sale every tuesday. for anyone that rides, even a motobecane is a better option (and motobecanes are sh¡t-piles.)


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> I disagree with the suggestion of a steel frame, however. I'm a bit lighter than you, at 270 and I've found steel frames to be much too flexible and as a result, the handling suffers. Unless you can swing for a custom frame, stay away from steel and get an alloy frame, instead


How much the frame flexes all depends on how the frame is built regardless of material.

But steel is stronger, 2x as strong as aluminum and it is stiffer, 3x as stiff as aluminum. Aluminum also dents much easier than steel.

So a steel frame can easily be stronger and stiffer than an aluminum frame. Steel is about 2.5 times heavier than aluminum, but to get aluminum to be stiff enough for heavy riders means some seriously thick tube walls and/or really big diameter tubes which both make for a really crappy and jarring ride from my experience.

Another advantage for steel over aluminum is fatigue life. Aluminum frame fatigue life is less than 10 years. Weigh more and ride hard, then less than that. Steel fatigue life, well I still own my first "real" mtb, a rigid steel from 1991 and ride it hard to this day. I have owned 5 alum hard tails and cracked 4.

As far as going used, I have no issue buying used steel frames and riding them aggressively. Unfortunatley, I have learned that hard way about buying used aluminum hardtails, especially a Klein. There was a reason we called them "crack-leins" back in the day 

You may be able to find an old school 90's XXL steel rigid frame for cheap on CL. That should do fine to get you in shape and loose some lbs before you step up to a more expensive frame.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

See if you can find a used Surly Ice Cream Truck fatbike close to your budget. It comes in XXL, has steel frame & fork and through axle dropouts front & rear. Should be more than stout enough for you plus they're also a blast to ride!


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

Bigandtall said:


> The stand over is right with a XL if that makes a difference. I have a long torso and wear a 34length pants. This would be easier if shops carried XXL bikes around here it's bad enough to sit on an XL haha


Very true, I had never even seen an XXL frame until I bought my XXL used from the guy that did the build himself. I too have a 34" inseam... I have no problem with the stand over height. The guy I bought my 2009 XXL Turner Sultan from was 6'5" with a 34" inseam. The only thing I have had to change on the Sultan is a shorter stem for the handle bars to bring them closer to me. (Went from 90mm stem to 35mm stem). At 6'7" I would guess you would be more comfortable with a longer stem whether you go XXL or XL.

While the XXL Sultan fits me well I am sure XXL in other bike geometries would be too large for me. I am sure there are bigger and smaller XL's from brand to brand and model to model. An XL in one Brand/Model might be too small for you while a XL in a different brand/model might be a perfect fit! I am no bike expert but my experience is a lot of fitting can be done by changing stem lengths.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Worry less about stand over and more about cockpit length (reach). You'll likely need an XXL at your height with your long torso to feel like you're not too cramped reach and knee clearance-wise. You can also adjust the seat to obtain optimum pedal stroke extension without as much stress on the seat post and seat tube-top tube joint, which is a common place for us larger dudes to break frames. Bent seat posts happen, still, at least with me and I'm about 240# geared up.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

This Jamis looks like a solid deal, depends what other people your height on here think, though.

Jamis Dragon Sport 29 Bike 2016 > Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA

I didn't have access to the Surly site yesterday when I posted this, so was going by memory of what the xxl geometry for the ICT as a comparison. My memory was
Wrong, sorry about that, the Jamis won't work.

An ICT frame set is about $850.00 of you get one from 2015 or '16. It's one of their more expensive bikes. You're not likely to find even a used one within budget. You could possibly get a lot closer with a Wednesday, retail is a lot lower. Or a Krampus. I compared the geometries of their largest frame sets before, seems like the ICT was the largest, followed by the Wednesday and Krampis. ECR was a bit smaller. As mentioned, a fatbike like the Wednesday can be converted to 29+ for a more traditional ride. If I were your height, I'd find something as
close as possible to your size in price-range, save for the ICT, or whatever
fits the best, and find parts online to build it for a better price.

Also, the '17 Surlys have changed, even the models they kept have changed geometries, so their largest might be a more reasonably priced bike in the future.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> See if you can find a used Surly Ice Cream Truck fatbike close to your budget. It comes in XXL, has steel frame & fork and through axle dropouts front & rear. Should be more than stout enough for you plus they're also a blast to ride!


I was 6'-2" and 320, now 255. I did it with biking. You can too.

I think Surly is a brand you should check out for a lot of reasons.

The Ice Cream Truck would be killer - you don't even have to set it up as a fat bike, build a 29+ bike with it! As someone who's 6'-2", a 29+ makes a ton of sense, and that wheel size it's even more sensible for your height. Run it rigid, or get a Wren fat bike fork - those are incredibly stiff - as good as a Pike, the gold standard for hard riding - which will be plenty enough for you.

If you want to go more for something that's more about stability and long distance, check out the ECR - also in XXL. It's an off-road tourer, which means it's made to keep you upright even when you're incredibly tired at the end of the day. Throw some bags and racks on it, and bam - you have an overnight tourer, grocery getter, an all around do everything bike.
ECR | Bikes | Surly Bikes

In other words, you have a lot of options.

Keep asking questions. We'll stay with you until you get the right bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

schnee said:


> I was 6'-2" and 320, now 255. I did it with biking. You can too.
> 
> I think Surly is a brand you should check out for a lot of reasons.
> 
> ...


I weigh 265 right now. I've been riding my fat bike with the 4.8" Bud on a Clownshoe on the front and a 29+ Chupacabra on a Velocity Dually on the rear. It rides fan freakin' tastic. Faster than full fat, more comfortable than 29+ on both ends. Ice Cream Truck would handle this just fine.


----------



## Bigandtall (Sep 20, 2016)

Apparently I'm bigger than I thought I'm probably 340-350 maybe more so that sucks. Also my jobs went to hell(crap job to begin with, retail) so who knows when it'll be before I can get a bike. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^that sucks. Sorry to hear that. If you can get $100 to $200 to spend on a bike, you might be able to find a solid vintage steel bike to ride until you can afford something else.

I found these on my local CL and think they would work just fine for your weight and height. Those old steel frames and 26" wheels are very sturdy.


----------



## Bigandtall (Sep 20, 2016)

My LBS told me if I buy a bike from them they'll give me a life time warranty on the frame. So I guess I should just save up try to lose some weight, figure out what I need and order it through them.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> I had a Pugsley 3 years ago. it was the most flexible pile I've ever ridden. within 6 months of owning it, I cracked the frame, bent the fork and the inside of the seat and chain stays were rubbed clean through the powder coat to the bare metal from the tires rubbing on them because they flexed so badly. I realize that Surly fanbois worship everything they make and I'm committing heresy & blasphemy for saying this, but for me, it was hands down, one of the worst bikes I've owned and one of the lousiest values per dollar. I'll never buy another Surly again, nor would I recommend them to anyone who would actually ride one. They're strictly for effete beardos to pose on outside the local dive that has $1 cans of PBR on sale every tuesday. for anyone that rides, even a motobecane is a better option (and motobecanes are sh¡t-piles.)


 First off, Yikes. Second, there are lots of steel frames besides Surly. I have a 1x1, a Karate Monkey and a cross check. For me( 235 lbs) and my riding, I have not found them flexy. If the tires are rubbing that would indicate flexy wheels. Was your pugley a second generation with the updates? FYI, I don't have a beard or drink pbrs. And no, Surlys are not for everyone. But they do work for many. What did you end up getting?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

From a guy that started off heavier than you:

Aluminum frame, steel flexes too much for us (in newer bikes?
Hydraulic brakes (or bb7 mechanics work rather well too, I have them on my fat bike)

180mm rotor up front is all the extra power you'll need in the brakes.

29er your not going to find one easily that has wheels that are stiff or strong enough for more than bike paths/ smooth trails.

Gonna say it again, fat bike. Something with 3.8" tires will give you fun without pushing too much rotational weight. Bigger tires are fine but except to need smaller chain rings till you get into shape again.

I didn't listen to a couple guys bigger than me, went 29er. Spent a lot of ,only turning it into a bike that was fun (no complaints though) but I find myself on my fat bike more than it since I bought it. 

Fat bike you will find more fun at your size. $1000 can go a long way if you look around for a rigid fat bike.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

leeboh said:


> What did you end up getting?


I first got a 135mm rear 9:ZERO:7, followed by a 197mm rear 9:ZERO:7. About 2 weeks after I built up the last 907, I made the mistake of testing a Salsa bucksaw and after 3 months of obsessing bout it, bought one.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn gigantic, you moved up quite well, congrats. I'm loving my older 170mm mukluk except the fact it's a standard straight head tube.

How did 190/197 rear do for you? I'm considering building up a 190/197 fatty to replace my mukluk just because 170 stuff is so scarce these days.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> How did 190/197 rear do for you? I'm considering building up a 190/197 fatty to replace my mukluk just because 170 stuff is so scarce these days.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk










It's hard for me to evaluate, to be honest. In many, if not ways, it was my dream bike and was VERY well sorted: 120mm lefty, KS Lev, raceface cranks, DT Swiss/Hope hubs, XT groupset, marge Lite rims, carbon bars & weighed in around 30#s... it was light, stiff & did exactly what I wanted it to do... until I rode the bucksaw, then I couldn't get past its flaws, mainly the long, 18.4" chain stays that made cornering, manualling and getting over logs & rocks more of a challenge than it needed to be. The lack of rear suspension beat my mid-40 year old bones more than I liked, too. Had I never ridden the Bucksaw, my praise might have been more effusive; I'd probably be riding it still. I had planned on keeping it as a snow bike; instead, I sold it 3 months after building the Salsa and never riding it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> I first got a 135mm rear 9:ZERO:7, followed by a 197mm rear 9:ZERO:7. About 2 weeks after I built up the last 907, I made the mistake of testing a Salsa bucksaw and after 3 months of obsessing bout it, bought one.


 Bucksaw, nice. Got a summer wheelset? Say 65 mm x 27.5 rims with 3.0 tires? Lots of options there.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

leeboh said:


> Bucksaw, nice. Got a summer wheelset? Say 65 mm x 27.5 rims with 3.0 tires? Lots of options there.


Initially, I'd planned to build up both a 26x65 and a set of 27.5 plus rims for summer. We hadn't had much snow last winter and I was getting a killer deal, so I built up a set of 27.5 x 45mm WTB scrapers, first, with WTB Bridgers. When it eventually did snow, I was short on cash and opted to pick up a pair of Bontrager Hodag 27.5 x 3.8's for $200, rather than plunk down $500-600 for a new wheel set, then another $2-300 for tires, too. Turned out to be 1 ring to rule them all, at least for the Philadelphia & mid atlantic region. I'm sold on the plus concept and probably won't put on the Hodags until it snows, unless I enter a Fat CX race this fall.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Bigandtall said:


> New guy here, sorry for posting what so many have before.
> 
> To start out I'm 6'7'' and probably 330-340, well last year I went from about 360 down to 280 while gaining a decent amount of muscle. Do to life, and bad choices I am getting back up there. I have somewhat bad knees and I used to walk/jog 3-9miles a day while losing weight, but it killed my joints.
> 
> ...


Not plus tires but at your size you can get a 36er now or a 32er later. See my post here. Everything fits your needs (other than plus tires) and the price tag. Hand fabricated in California.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

davidfrench said:


> Not plus tires but at your size you can get a 36er now or a 32er later. See my post here. Everything fits your needs (other than plus tires) and the price tag. Hand fabricated in California.


Just got the email on the new 32er. Like the idea but still struggle with the fact that I like tackling rough country and 2.25 tires are a no go for me. Still rather have 29+.

Bigandtall--maybe check out an XXL Surly ECR. We've got 3 in our little town (one for sale..not mine) being ridden by dudes 6'6" or taller. Stiff frame designed to carry a load. Lots of used ones in the 13-17 hundred range. Good one locally (NM) in your size.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Gigantic said:


> I had a Pugsley 3 years ago. it was the most flexible pile I've ever ridden. within 6 months of owning it, I cracked the frame, bent the fork and the inside of the seat and chain stays were rubbed clean through the powder coat to the bare metal from the tires rubbing on them because they flexed so badly. I realize that Surly fanbois worship everything they make and I'm committing heresy & blasphemy for saying this, but for me, it was hands down, one of the worst bikes I've owned and one of the lousiest values per dollar. I'll never buy another Surly again, nor would I recommend them to anyone who would actually ride one. They're strictly for effete beardos to pose on outside the local dive that has $1 cans of PBR on sale every tuesday. for anyone that rides, even a motobecane is a better option (and motobecanes are sh¡t-piles.)


That was the funniest thing I've read in a while.

I wouldn't say your words are heresy or blasphemy at all. The part about the effete beardos is total nonsense but the rest seems like strongly worded opinions. Doesn't bother me in the least and I've got 2 Surlys.

Also--will riding the CT this summer I met a dozen or so other bikepackers and by far the most popular bike brand on the trail (mountains, singletrack, etc..) was Surly. I did however stop for a local brew in the mountain towns, and while there my bike did pose while I sat and drank and fiddled with my beard.

Should have kept my mouth (keyboard) shut but...


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Matterhorn said:


> Just got the email on the new 32er. Like the idea but still struggle with the fact that I like tackling rough country and 2.25 tires are a no go for me. Still rather have 29+.


Yes agreed, the 2.25 tires cannot be good for everything. They are more of a cross thread pattern and width anyway. I'm trying to get new tires made but the $$$ for the molds is a big step to climb. Our first models will be anyway an AllRoad (flat bars) and a Road (drop bars, sort of a cross bike). We already have the MRP inverted fork for the MTB version, just need tires... 
Tell your local tall dudes about the DirtySixer!


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

davidfrench said:


> Yes agreed, the 2.25 tires cannot be good for everything. They are more of a cross thread pattern and width anyway. I'm trying to get new tires made but the $$$ for the molds is a big step to climb. Our first models will be anyway an AllRoad (flat bars) and a Road (drop bars, sort of a cross bike). We already have the MRP inverted fork for the MTB version, just need tires...
> Tell your local tall dudes about the DirtySixer!


While not a paying customer I support your efforts. My tall buddies and I regularly sit around and chat bikes. DirtySixer is always a topic of discussion. We've all agreed that for pure MTB that 29+ is hard to beat but there is a undying desire to try bigger.

Good luck mate, keep it up!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Matterhorn said:


> While not a paying customer I support your efforts. My tall buddies and I regularly sit around and chat bikes. DirtySixer is always a topic of discussion. We've all agreed that for pure MTB that 29+ is hard to beat but there is a undying desire to try bigger.
> 
> Good luck mate, keep it up!


Thanks Matt! We are delivering our first bikes from the first small batch production bikes right now. It's a right feeling to see my tall (way taller than me) fellow riders to get out and look normal, balanced and safe on the big DirtySixer bikes!  Stay in touch.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm 6'8 and now 299lbs riding my Giant Revel 29er with an XL frame the manufacturer says 22/23 inch ! I ride to and from work for exercise which is 10 miles round trip !









Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

You easily can find yourself a nice bike for less than 1000. At 330 I was on a 500 dollar Cannondale that I got brand new. The aluminum frame is still in use today and held up to me beating the snot out of it. Best bet might be to hit up a reputable bike shop and get a feel for some bikes. I think most fit it for free which will also make a world of difference. As others noted.. fork and spoke count should probably take priority.


----------

